# OH160 16 hp no spark



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i have this gt 16hp sears tractor with techumseh engine and solid state igniton ,id like to know ,why no spark what is bad ,the trigger piece the magneto under the flywheel ,no idea .can not find much in way of wireing diagrams from out put of moter to run lights and charge battery they dont tell ya much in the books they sell, all the same when it gets down to it NOW i need some help please the year is 1979 sears tractor 16 hp need ignition stator , and ignition solid state one on top of the fly wheel (pot metal ) any tricks i might try to get it to spark please the grass is growweing and snow well i used to have a tractor that ran ???


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

First, check the fuse, which on most Craftsman Tractors are near the battery or solenoid.


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i would have checked the fuse first ,except that there are no wires no harness, just have the flat plug comming out of the moter ,which im guessing that the middle pin charges the battery ,(if it had one )the out side pins i believe run the lights this is on a 20 amp magneto stater what i need is a wireing diagram for an electric start with lights garden tractor SS OH 160 sears 1979 so i can find the switches ill need and the regulater and selonid, fuse on the hot side, it was a junker till i found out how to replace the solid state ignition with chyrsler ignition parts ,runs well at idle but the air gap on the short pin must be wrong wont increase in speed yet (could be bran new carb is out of adjustment too.as im rewireing the 79 sears to make it start this winter so i can plow snow with it after adding some weight ,also i have an older sears tractor with front end loader that works well ,and im looking to buy a three point hitch set up for this 79 sears cat 0 then i could plow up a garden next spring if i can find one by then. this site has alot of info but getting an answer is tough as frogs hair


----------

